# Cool pictures



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Post up anything that YOU took a shot of, it can be something you like to do, scenery, family, animals, work, whatever.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice pic Rusty.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Simply awesome pics you guys ....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My "Ole Man" these two pics were the highlite of year. Dad had been wanting to harvest a redhead duck for loonnngg time. I drug him to TX in January. We not only got that goal taken care of, but he harvested his first bull pintail as well!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Simply awesome pics you guys ....


Not to shabby yourself Rusty!!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My late father in law and my two boys after a day with the sail line:



WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm breaking the rules because I didn't take this pic, a member of my fishing forum did ... I think it's a great photo so I thought I'd post.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm always game on picture threads.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Baby Wins..*

JW with the little guy wins. How can you beat that.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*My last trip to Sturgis(in 20000*

The pix with me in them were taken with my camera by my brother( the scoot with the sidecar is his):mrgreen:
























































The sleazy rider scoot is at the Motorcycle museum in Sturgis


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Cooper will 'fetch' and 'hold' anything I tell him too.....I set this goofy picture up yesterday.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*funny*



jwkimber45 said:


> Cooper will 'fetch' and 'hold' anything I tell him too.....I set this goofy picture up yesterday.


:anim_lol: that's GREAT if my Opie would do that I'd make that my avatar !!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I will post a few


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

These were all taken on my cruise to the islands this past Feb....

Lady Liberty









USCG escorting us into port in St Thomas :smt1099 (I just like it cause of the machine gun :mrgreen: )









Shows you how fast the weather can change out on the ocean


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are some of my astrophotography pictures...

Earth's closet Star... The Sun









Partial Solar Eclipse









Jupiter









Saturn









Center Region of our Galaxy - The Milky Way


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Sunset in Negril Jamaica:










Jamaican Human blowtorch:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Now this is a really cool picture of a really cold Porsche!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I figure he had to call in late for work that day(or mebbe the whole week.....):smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Taken at this past weekends airshow at Seymour Johnson AFB.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Tora, Tora, Tora and the GAU-8, nice pics.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Tora, Tora, Tora and the GAU-8, nice pics.


They will never make another plane that looks better than the Mustang!:smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't know...I Can't decide between the Mustang and the Corsair. Heck, I like just about every US fighter from WWII.










Then, later, there's the jets.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I shot all of these; pardon the quality, as some are copies or scans.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I am not much of a photographer, but here is a couple of mine.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looked like a fun trip Scooter. We are going to that area next month for a little family vacation. We're excited about it.


scooter said:


> The pix with me in them were taken with my camera by my brother( the scoot with the sidecar is his):mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Looked like a fun trip Scooter. We are going to that area next month for a little family vacation. We're excited about it.


Take some pics of Crazy Horse if you go there and post them, I'd like to see how much they have got done in the last 7 years:watching:


----------



## specter (Jul 24, 2006)

While shooting our .22s at an old hard drive at 50 yds, most were hitting and splattering but a few stayed together like this one.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Here are three ffrom a trip to Banff a couple of years ago....


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

This was taken in Aug 2005


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hound - Are those last two Mt. St. Helen's?


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah. We went to Portland, OR last summer for a vacation and we road tripped up to Mt. St. Helens. It was awesome! I would recommed that trip to anyone. The devestation that happened can only be comprehended by seeing it first hand. The trees are still laying flat!


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's some more pics


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

North shore,Hawai'i


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Punchbowl, National Memorial Cemetery of The Pacific, Oahu Hawaii


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Honestly, I didn't mean to kill the thread with my previous post.

B17 at Wings Over Wayne


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Dodgers Stadium, May 19th 2007, the event was sponsored by a business partner of my employer, many activities took place that day there including all you can eat BBQ and all you can drink beer on tap. :smt023


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

nice pictures. heres some i've taken in the past few months.










Old Barn in Arkansas









Top of Mt. Magazine looking into a Valley


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Taken by my Daughter, out the storm door a little while ago.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! That first one is a keeper! Lightning bolt, rainbow, and Old Glory all at once!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Custom, all steel, 19lb single-speed I built last year w/ Catalina in the background:










Ridin' on the rocks atta secret cove (my bikes are attention whores.....:mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

RMS Queen Mary - Long Beach, CA










Blowhole - Ensenada, Baja CA



















Alaska Cruise


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

SuckLead,,,I know its an old post,,,But that looks like the Morris Island Lighthouse you posted.
Here is a more resent one with some others.


















































































All pictures are copyrighted.


----------

